# 2 dishes for all HD programming that Dish Network offers?



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

I was just told by an account rep with dish that i need a second dish to get nesn in hd. can someone confirm? I live in AZ. 

They want to charge me $99 to install it and I just signed up (they are giving it to me for free after complaining that directv has only one dish with all of these channels and more.

what other channels will i get with this second dish?


Jeff


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are in Arizona, you will not get NESN HD as Dish will only broadcast any HD Pro game which will be blacked out where you are. You will get a couple of public interest channels.


----------



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

garys said:


> If you are in Arizona, you will not get NESN HD as Dish will only broadcast any HD Pro game which will be blacked out where you are. You will get a couple of public interest channels.


there is alot of programming on nesn that is in hd that aren't the red sox or bruins. I don't understand.


----------



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

this may explain why i get my d'backs games in sd and not hd. is that correct?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

gambit800 said:


> there is alot of programming on nesn that is in hd that aren't the red sox or bruins. I don't understand.


Dish's rsn HD are not active all the time, just for HD games even though NESN is HD 24/7. I don't understand either.


----------



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

garys said:


> Dish's rsn HD are not active all the time, just for HD games even though NESN is HD 24/7. I don't understand either.


They said the HD NESN resides on 5434 which doesn't show up in my guide.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

gambit800 said:


> They said the HD NESN resides on 5434 which doesn't show up in my guide.


NESN resides on the 61.5 sat location, if you do not see that sat or subscribe to the multisports pack, you will not see it. Dish hides a lot of the unsubscribed channels.


----------



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

garys said:


> NESN resides on the 61.5 sat location, if you do not see that sat or subscribe to the multisports pack, you will not see it. Dish hides a lot of the unsubscribed channels.


I am subscribed, but can't see it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

gambit800 said:


> I am subscribed, but can't see it.


And, as others said, it is on 61.5. The second dish mentioned to you is needed to see it.


----------

